

Australian miners out-earning bankers - cwan
http://www.chinapost.com.tw/business/asia/australia/2010/05/05/255248/Australian-miners.htm

======
ggchappell
I think the headline writer did not understand the article. The high pay is
going to "professions, such as electricians, engineers and scientists" working
for mining companies. Not miners.

